# English Companies In Cyprus



## vealosp (May 23, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Its been a while since my last post - I was hopong to move out to Cyprus at the start of next year with my girlfriend - I lived in Polis about 3 years ago for 6 months and came back to the UK, since then I have been planning on moving back but it is proving hard to find work than i thought - I work in IT at the moment and would like to stay in this line of work, my girlfriend is a beauty therapist and could find work on the island fairly easily.

I would like to know if anyone knows of any british companies based in cyprus that offer IT work ?? 

I would feel far more comfortable knowing that i potentially had a job lined up for myself before we leave for Cyprus

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

